

Ask HN: Incompetence at big companies - qompiler

Frequently I notice people working at Microsoft, Google, IBM, Red Hat, Cisco and Nvidia constantly asking trivial questions on Freenode IRC. How is it possible they got hired in the first place?
======
ColinWright
Can you provide some examples? Sometimes people are employed for a given
skill, and the best way they can then expand those skills is to ask questions.

~~~
qompiler
It's usually basic stuff you can find in the documentation of whatever
project. I know open-source software documentation isn't always the greatest
or easiest to understand, it just shocks me!

